# To spray or not to spray?



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

So my orchard grass is headed out nice. It's above the knee in height. 
I'm pretty picky about weeds. I have some buttercups, but nothing crazy. 
I have not been able to spray because I just got sprayer working and then it threatened to rain for 6 days. (There's my mistake, I shouldn't have assumed the sprayer would work). We actually have had so much rain, I have standing water and mud in some fields. 
So, now with the hand of cards I have to play, should I cut with minimal weeds NOW while hay is tender and thinner OR should I spray with Cimmaron plus surfactant and wait 10 more days, knowing hay might be a little tougher, but also get a bit more yield? 
I want to sell this as horse hay. 
Traditionally Memorial Day is about when 1st cutting gets cut around here, so I'd still be be ok for timing,but I'm concerned I'll spray, then be stuck with dead, but still standing buttercups.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Mow it. You will beat it down too much spraying at this point.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

What's a few buttercups among friends???


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

If the buttercups are blooming it is too late to spray anyway.....the toxins is buttercups are supposed to go away with the drying of the plant for hay so I would worry about a few buttercups.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Here the answer would be cut now for hay, spray the young regrowth.


----------

